# How to becom officer?



## nateb (Jan 7, 2008)

How do you become a police officer for a town in Western Mass.? What are the first steps? What are the steps after that? Requriments?


----------



## Guest (Jan 11, 2008)

Step 1: Fill out application

Step 2: ?????

Step 3: Profit

Also, there is a search function on the site. Its 3rd from the right. Good luck.


----------



## Big.G (Nov 28, 2006)

I know some people think Western Mass is a completely different state from Eastern Mass, but its really not. It works the same out west as it does in the east. With that said, use the search and I can guarantee you'll find the info you need. 

I don't know why you even asked this here. There is an "Ask A Cop" section, and if you kept scrolling down the main page of the forum you would have seen a section labelled "Getting on the job?"


----------



## TopCop24 (Jul 11, 2005)

1. Learn how to spell become


----------



## SargeLorenzo (Jan 21, 2007)

5-0 said:


> Step 1: Fill out application
> 
> Step 2: ?????
> 
> ...


Reminds me of the Underpants Gnome theory from South Park


----------



## Mongo (Aug 10, 2006)

I asked my father when I was about 7 what it took to be a fire fighter.

He grabbed his crotch and said you have to have..... *BIG BALLS.*

Then pointed to his head and said.... *AND NO BRAINS.*

Thats why I'm a cop.


----------



## WaterPistola (Nov 4, 2007)

ZING!

or you could take the upcoming Amherst and Northampton exams...i dont know if the deadline has passed. not just amherst and northampton, but all non civil service towns


----------



## Guest (Jan 11, 2008)

SargeLorenzo said:


> Reminds me of the Underpants Gnome theory from South Park


I figured someone would get the reference.


----------



## Cinderella (Jun 17, 2005)

TopCop24 said:


> 1. Learn how to spell become


lmao


----------



## Crvtte65 (May 19, 2002)

resqjyw0 said:


> There is an "Ask A Cop" section, and if you kept scrolling down the main page of the forum you would have seen a section labelled "Getting on the job?"


New guys always putting moderators to work...

Oh yea... trying looking up information on your own. If you want to be an officer, you aren't going to be spoonfed anything.


----------



## RodneyFarva (Jan 18, 2007)

take a deep breath Scott.


----------



## Crvtte65 (May 19, 2002)

Calm blue ocean... calm blue ocean


----------

